# Admission rate for US medical schools



## zayr

What are the odds of getting into US Med Schools...

As in, how many apply in total and how many get in? In Canada it's nearly impossible to get into med school, with 30,000 applicants and only 1,000 getting accepted...


----------



## miami

*reply*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]Slim chance, to none. 
You are not an US citizen? Indian as in from India or American Indian? Ivy league schools' international student population is under 8%. 

Ivy league schools acceptance rate is under 10%. 
I know of US students with much better transcripts than yours that were denied to MIT. Harvard's acceptance rate is down to 7%. Yale had over 20,000 applications and accepted less than 2000. 

There are many excellent schools in the US. You do not need to go to an ivy league to get a good education. 

Go on any school's web site. go to admissions/international student to see requirements and how to apply. 

Have you check out tuition? For any ivy league school plan on $45,000+ a year for tuition and room and board[/FONT]


----------



## sfhdweb

miami said:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]Slim chance, to none.
> You are not an US citizen? Indian as in from India or American Indian? Ivy league schools' international student population is under 8%.
> 
> Ivy league schools acceptance rate is under 10%.
> I know of US students with much better transcripts than yours that were denied to MIT. Harvard's acceptance rate is down to 7%. Yale had over 20,000 applications and accepted less than 2000.
> 
> There are many excellent schools in the US. You do not need to go to an ivy league to get a good education.
> 
> Go on any school's web site. go to admissions/international student to see requirements and how to apply.
> 
> Have you check out tuition? For any ivy league school plan on $45,000+ a year for tuition and room and board[/FONT]



thanks for sharing this helpful info


----------



## amydecia

miami said:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]Slim chance, to none.
> You are not an US citizen? Indian as in from India or American Indian? Ivy league schools' international student population is under 8%.
> 
> Ivy league schools acceptance rate is under 10%.
> I know of US students with much better transcripts than yours that were denied to MIT. Harvard's acceptance rate is down to 7%. Yale had over 20,000 applications and accepted less than 2000.
> 
> There are many excellent schools in the US. You do not need to go to an ivy league to get a good education.
> Have you check out tuition? For any ivy league school plan on $45,000+ a year for tuition and room and board[/FONT]


______________________________________
Reply is appreciated.So was just wanna confirm that have they done any sort changes in rules for 2011.There were rumors that some more changes yet to make in coming Ap. 2011.


----------



## harrysantros

Well,I will say that the admission rate of US medical schools has gone up.As,it has maintain their education quality.I hope you are interested in doing this course.


----------



## Marek Svoboda

For an international student, the chances are very low - you need god GPA and MCAT score.
For more info, look at my blog - there is all the info you might need to apply to a US med school as an international student.


----------

